# Sabbath to announce reunion



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Announcement set for Nov 11th in LA. Expected tour and new album

http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/Artists/B/Black_Sabbath/2011/11/04/18925241.html


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Eh? What's that Sonny? Eh?


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah....... I love Sabbath but this is a little ridiculous. Do they seriously not have enough money already? If they are doing it for the love of the music that is great but I don't know if this genre really lends itself to the artists being in their seventies and still "rocking out". Plus its kind of weird seeing Ozzy half hunched over wandering around the stage clapping his hands trying to get the crowd riled up. Just relax dudes......go home to your mansions and enjoy the golden years.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It almost doesn't make sense for Geezer Butler to be called Geezer anymore. If he was Geezer in his twenties shouldn't he be Kid Butler now?

I enjoyed Sabbath in the 70s. I think that ship has sailed, but if they feel like playing and can still sell tickets, more power to them.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

lol @ Mike. Benjamin Butler maybe? Or Ghost Butler?

Ya, hang it up boys.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I saw the last full reunion tour back in 1999 with Pantera and they put on a great show at that time. Not sure they can still swing it. Christ, I have that Live and Loud CD where that was supposed to be Ozzy's retirement tour, when was that? Like 1992 or something. In terms of work on stage the only one that needs to be in shape is Bill Ward. Sabbath was never really a run all over the stage act. Ozzy can still do what he does.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw OZZY's last tour...his voice was ok for 20 to 30 minutes...then he needed a Long 25 minute break with a shitty guitar solo and drum solo. He can't remember lyrics much so he has large monitors on stage so he ain't running around like he use to so much. and a LOT of YEAHHHHHHHHH YEAHHHHHHHHHHH instead of actuall lyrics..LOL..but he was still entertaining...

THE MOST COOL thing was the opening video actually...just hilarious

[video=youtube;P6RVkMjhRw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6RVkMjhRw8&amp;feature=results_main&amp;playnext= 1&amp;list=PLC21F34FA23A17AC0[/video]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Is that a full bank of Blackstar amps I see on that vid?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Is that a full bank of Blackstar amps I see on that vid?


Yep...and his tone was SHIT...so freaking high gain...ouff...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ha! That was a pretty funny vid to start that concert Al, good one.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The official announcement

[video=youtube;WU3SZjfbcpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=WU3SZjfbcpI[/video]


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I saw the last full reunion tour back in 1999 with Pantera and they put on a great show at that time. Not sure they can still swing it. Christ, I have that Live and Loud CD where that was supposed to be Ozzy's retirement tour, when was that? Like 1992 or something. In terms of work on stage the only one that needs to be in shape is Bill Ward. Sabbath was never really a run all over the stage act. Ozzy can still do what he does.


I saw the "No More Tours" tour which was at the International Centre in the early 90's sometime lol.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

funny how folks will bag on sack blabbath for being old, but pay big bux to see the stones.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ahaha..so true..

the ONE thing i've always tough was a wee bit dull with Sabbath is Iommy just plays in his corner and does'nt move from the "X" Spot on the stage...but the show it self is usually awsome. Saw them counltess time, with ozzy, dio, even with ian gillian...always great. 



cheezyridr said:


> funny how folks will bag on sack blabbath for being old, but pay big bux to see the stones.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

tony's always been that way. i can understand why that messes with people though. imo ozzy is the weak link here.
he always had been though. if dio was still alive, THAT would be the sabbath reunion i'd like to see. ozzy had the advantage of better material when he was with sabbath. but dio was better in every way, all the way to the end


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, I kind of prefered Dio with Sabath myself.

Heaven and Hell is one of my faves.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> I saw the "No More Tours" tour which was at the International Centre in the early 90's sometime lol.


Ya, me too! it was great! The introductory video for that one was also hilarious!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Ya, I kind of prefered Dio with Sabath myself.
> 
> Heaven and Hell is one of my faves.


Another really under rated sabbath album is 'born again' with Ian Gillan. I have some bootlegs of them with Gillan singing, and he sounded great doing the classics as well.

My favourite Sabbath song, and one of the most awesomely bad videos of all time:

[video=youtube;vwoT9_StEfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwoT9_StEfY[/video]


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I've seen Sabbath with Dio twice...on the original Heaven and Hell tour..and on there first run at their reunion 2 or 3 years ago...Dio's voice was INSANE.....NOTHING compared to Ozzy...who is 6 years younger then Dio...



cheezyridr said:


> tony's always been that way. i can understand why that messes with people though. imo ozzy is the weak link here.
> he always had been though. if dio was still alive, THAT would be the sabbath reunion i'd like to see. ozzy had the advantage of better material when he was with sabbath. but dio was better in every way, all the way to the end


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

al3d said:


> I've seen Sabbath with Dio twice...on the original Heaven and Hell tour..and on there first run at their reunion 2 or 3 years ago...Dio's voice was INSANE.....NOTHING compared to Ozzy...who is 6 years younger then Dio...


Ya let's see Ozzy sing this:

[video=youtube;nhe1SuBGkiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhe1SuBGkiA[/video]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Euro schedule released. They are in Europe through June of next year so wont be until after that for any North American dates.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I admit to having a soft spot for Ozzy. I find him funny in a demented sort of way.


----------

